# TGAs Plush Berry



## Killuminati420 (Dec 12, 2011)

this strain is just awesome. its got a very fruity sweet smell. the taste is the same and really lingers, the terpines are awesome in this strain. the buds are really dense and completely covered in trichomes. i got 2 phenotypes, both being the same kind of sweet fruityness but one was more intensely sweet berry while the other one was like a mixed berry bubblegum.
strain was really easy to work with too. absolute fire.


----------



## Ryder (Dec 12, 2011)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> this strain is just awesome. its got a very fruity sweet smell. the taste is the same and really lingers, the terpines are awesome in this strain. the buds are really dense and completely covered in trichomes. i got 2 phenotypes, both being the same kind of sweet fruityness but one was more intensely sweet berry while the other one was like a mixed berry bubblegum.
> strain was really easy to work with too. absolute fire.


 That looks like a nice one from Sub... I want to try this one soon.. It looks like a winner .. Whats the Gen make up again?  Nice bud bro..:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr.Drow (Dec 12, 2011)

Although Ive been wanting to, I havent got to try any TGA gear. Ive been on a kush kick lately so now that subcools got some kush I guess its time to invest.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

looking nice k420:aok:


----------



## Irish (Dec 13, 2011)

nice work.  i've grew several tga strains, and all were dank...had one that tasted like apple cider a few years ago...


----------



## Killuminati420 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> That looks like a nice one from Sub... I want to try this one soon.. It looks like a winner .. Whats the Gen make up again?  Nice bud bro..:icon_smile:


yeah i definitely would reccomend trying this one i really love it. 
and its blackcherrysoda x spacequeen, thanks.



			
				Dr.Drow said:
			
		

> Although Ive been wanting to, I havent got to try any TGA gear. Ive been on a kush kick lately so now that subcools got some kush I guess its time to invest.


its hella fire. the phenos are really nice 



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> looking nice k420:aok:


thanks pc, glad you like



			
				Irish said:
			
		

> nice work.  i've grew several tga strains, and all were dank...had one that tasted like apple cider a few years ago...


thanks irish. yeah i have confidence in sub and all his strains seem really nice, i want to run them all lol.:icon_smile:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

nice bud bro


----------



## Irish (Mar 26, 2012)

just got tga's Qush(bubba kush x space queen), and a hybrid of the plushberry, called diesel berry...


----------

